# Medical Standards (no questions, just a helpful link)



## MPHopeful13 (23 Nov 2013)

Hi all:
In case any of you potential recruits had any questions pertaining to medical standards, seeing as the CFHS Standards site is down at the moment, this link: http://web.archive.org/web/20130621001326/http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/default-eng.asp is an archived version of the standards, so that you may refer to it if you have any questions. I figure that this should help some of you with the type of questions like "I have V_, can I still be  _________?" and "My hearing is great, can I still join?". Pay close attention to Annex E - it contains the minimum medical standards for all jobs within the CF. Also, this forum - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html - by old medic, contains a boatload of useful information on the same subject. Edit: Forgot to toss this in the original post. This site: http://www.smbs.buffalo.edu/oph/ped/IVAC/IVAC.html is a useful way to get an APPROXIMATION of your visual acuity. It is in no way a licensed optometrist, however it gives a decent estimate.


----------

